# Best geisha/gesha out atm



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

At the present time there are a lot of companies releasing geisha / gesha coffee and I'm wondering for either expresso or filter what people have tried and can recommend? Just seen origin, neighbourhood, missingbean and fair few others too


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Joe shorrock said:


> At the present time there are a lot of companies releasing geisha / gesha coffee and I'm wondering for either expresso or filter what people have tried and can recommend? Just seen origin, neighbourhood, missingbean and fair few others too


 The high end geisha's are normally roasted, optimised for filter .Plus most limit the bags to 150g , and do you wanna be using that little to get a shot from


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> The high end geisha's are normally roasted, optimised for filter .Plus most limit the bags to 150g , and do you wanna be using that little to get a shot from


 Just find it mad to dial that in..


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Try Colonna's "rare" offerings. They change every 6 weeks or so, I've had a couple of them and they've been great. 150g bags with a 600g bag option, roast to filter or espresso but I wouldn't roast to espresso (and this is a relatively new option from them).

https://colonnacoffee.com/products/beans-rare

Currently Hartmann Rocky Mountain Natural Geisha.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> Try Colonna's "rare" offerings. They change every 6 weeks or so, I've had a couple of them and they've been great. 150g bags with a 600g bag option, roast to filter or espresso but I wouldn't roast to espresso (and this is a relatively new option from them).
> 
> https://colonnacoffee.com/products/beans-rare
> 
> Currently Hartmann Rocky Mountain Natural Geisha.


 Was looking at them tbf, go to bath often to collona (shop) before lockdown have nice coffees in there day to day! You tried the geisha they've got on atm?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Last one I had was the one before last, forget the origin at the moment


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Joe shorrock said:


> Just find it mad to dial that in..


 That's because they are roasted for filter brewing, I think you will be disappointed of most of them as espresso.

They are delicate, need to cool to room temperature to get the best from them and if you plan in using milk for em forget it .


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Oh, now ive found another rabbit hole to follow.

Must admit i much prefer the v60 to espresso and milk drinks,


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> That's because they are roasted for filter brewing, I think you will be disappointed of most of them as espresso.
> 
> They are delicate, need to cool to room temperature to get the best from them and if you plan in using milk for em forget it .


 My plan was for filter but don't think il good enough yet to buy it . Even so for filter I think you need to be experienced not to waste it 😎


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> Last one I had was the one before last, forget the origin at the moment


 Silly money that is, serious v60 drinker for that


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

This is why my machine is on its way out. Not often I buy geisha


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Jony said:


> This is why my machine is on its way out. Not often I buy geisha


 You going sole v60 now jony?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yup Moccamaster next up. If I want a flat white nip to my local in Charlestown


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Last i heard he'd jumped to this


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Joe shorrock said:


> Silly money that is, serious v60 drinker for that


 The costs of these little treats every so often (shared between me and my partner) fade away when you consider what a terrible fking year its been.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Jony said:


> Yup Moccamaster next up. If I want a flat white nip to my local in Charlestown


 You get a limo down there aswell? 😆


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Once my pineapple candy runs out i may try one

I had a 150g bag from crankhouse but really struggled to get the flavours from it with the v60

@Jony do you drink that much coffee, 😲 must admit from the vid i just watched the Moccamaster is a nice bit of kit


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> The costs of these little treats every so often (shared between me and my partner) fade away when you consider what a terrible fking year its been.


 Very true! Dreadful! What v60 method/recipe do you use?


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Jony said:


> Yup Moccamaster next up. If I want a flat white nip to my local in Charlestown


 Haha I would if sed il buy your acaia lunar off you but we know can get them somewhere


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Cuprajake said:


> Once my pineapple candy runs out i may try one
> 
> I had a 150g bag from crankhouse but really struggled to get the flavours from it with the v60
> 
> @Jony do you drink that much coffee, 😲 must admit from the vid i just watched the Moccamaster is a nice bit of kit


 I tried that crank as light expresso was v tasty was suprised


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Prob just me as im suffering through sinusitis atm


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Cuprajake said:


> Once my pineapple candy runs out i may try one
> 
> I had a 150g bag from crankhouse but really struggled to get the flavours from it with the v60
> 
> @Jony do you drink that much coffee, 😲 must admit from the vid i just watched the Moccamaster is a nice bit of kit


 I do. You still using that pour over recipe


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Joe shorrock said:


> You get a limo down there aswell? 😆


 I can't walk there, I do live around 5 miles away not that posh.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Joe shorrock said:


> Very true! Dreadful! What v60 method/recipe do you use?


 For v60 I switch between two, either:

22>352g. Water off boil (approx 96-97c).

Bloom 66g, aggresive swirl

@0:30 pour to 200ml, circular, 6-7ml/s, very gentle swirl (to level bed but not to aggitate)

@1:20 pour to 352ml, circular, 6-7ml/s, very gentle swirl, optional gentle stir to knock coffee off the brewer wall

Finish typically between 3:00 and 3:45 depending on bean, pour rate, grind size, temperature, fines migration etc.

This is a modified version of Johnathan Gagne/coffeeadastra method.

or

A method similar to the current April method, see:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/B_zUEgxjepX/


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@Jony that and the james hoffman one


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Working out OK.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah.

Both give comparable results


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Which would you guys recommend as a first step into these fancy geisha beans? As in proven results


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Cuprajake said:


> Which would you guys recommend as a first step into these fancy geisha beans? As in proven results





catpuccino said:


> Try Colonna's "rare" offerings. They change every 6 weeks or so, I've had a couple of them and they've been great. 150g bags with a 600g bag option, roast to filter or espresso but I wouldn't roast to espresso (and this is a relatively new option from them).
> 
> https://colonnacoffee.com/products/beans-rare
> 
> Currently Hartmann Rocky Mountain Natural Geisha.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

So there the go to, i did have a quick look.

Wasnt sure if there were others like crankhouse or Atkinsons


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Colonna are fine. Used them a few times


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Cuprajake said:


> So there the go to, i did have a quick look.
> 
> Wasnt sure if there were others like crankhouse or Atkinsons


 Many many but gesha tend to be small lots and don't hang around long, also I can't think of many roasters where a gesha is a consistent recurring offering except Colonna so lower barrier to entry.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Joe shorrock said:


> My plan was for filter but don't think il good enough yet to buy it . Even so for filter I think you need to be experienced not to waste it 😎


 You don't experience without trying .

Personally i think there are tastier coffee's out there for less money than Geishas command .

Have you tried stuff from different countries and processes ?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> Personally i think there are tastier coffee's out there for less money than Geishas command .


 100%


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

I've noticed that a lot of Geisha coffees have pineapple as a dominant flavour - any particular reason for this? I'm not really a fan of pineapple, so it's put me off buying many that I've seen advertised - despite rave reviews!


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Personally i think there are tastier coffee's out there for less money than Geishas command .


 I've found that the majority of my favourite coffees have been around the £7.50 - £10.00 mark. I haven't especially been blown away by anything above this.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

winterlight said:


> I've found that the majority of my favourite coffees have been around the £7.50 - £10.00 mark. I haven't especially been blown away by anything above this.


 I have definitely been blown away by more expensive coffees in the past... But I totally agree that there are some absolute belters in the sub-£10 bracket and there's really no need to go more espensive unless you really want to try it.

Regarding gesha... I had some Panama gesha from Origin over Christmas as an experiment/treat (/birthday present).

I expected it to be subtle and tea-like, but it really caught me out. Think it was a washed fermented process (possibly experimental), but had the fruity funk of a natural and an amazing complexity.

It was bloody expensive (something like £36 for 150g), but I just thought it was worth mentioning since it caught me off guard somewhat and wasn't at all the light, subtle experience that I thought gesha was supposed to be.

I won't make a habit of buying it, but I might make it a yearly extravagance.

I'm convinced there's a massive mark up just because the bag has "Panama" and "gesha" next to each other on the bag. But it was amazing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

winterlight said:


> I've found that the majority of my favourite coffees have been around the £7.50 - £10.00 mark. I haven't especially been blown away by anything above this.


 Ive had some great stuff from non uk roasters that have cost me £12-15


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

jaffro said:


> I have definitely been blown away by more expensive coffees in the past... But I totally agree that there are some absolute belters in the sub-£10 bracket and there's really no need to go more espensive unless you really want to try it.
> 
> Regarding gesha... I had some Panama gesha from Origin over Christmas as an experiment/treat (/birthday present).
> 
> ...


 Think I had the same and it was very strong fruit, something like £20 for 150g but was unwhelmed


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Had better kilos from Triple Coast and Django.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Question for everyone posted on this thread, do you buy coffee based on tasting notes or country based ie Ethiopian? Or both?


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

jaffro said:


> I have definitely been blown away by more expensive coffees in the past... But I totally agree that there are some absolute belters in the sub-£10 bracket and there's really no need to go more espensive unless you really want to try it.


 It may just be that the more expensive ones I've tried simply weren't for me. There no doubt are expensive coffees out there I would love, but I don't have enough disposable income at the moment to regularly go through them. One day though!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

winterlight said:


> It may just be that the more expensive ones I've tried simply weren't for me. There no doubt are expensive coffees out there I would love, but I don't have enough disposable income at the moment to regularly go through them. One day though!


 Yeah that's fair. I'd never live off more expensive ones, just get them once in a blue moon. The ones from Crankhouse that are only 150g for around a tenner are a more affordable way of trying something new if you want to try something more expensive. I rarely go over a tenner for a bag unless it's something I really, really want to try. Or if it's Christmas.


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

jaffro said:


> Yeah that's fair. I'd never live off more expensive ones, just get them once in a blue moon. The ones from Crankhouse that are only 150g for around a tenner are a more affordable way of trying something new if you want to try something more expensive. I rarely go over a tenner for a bag unless it's something I really, really want to try. Or if it's Christmas.


 A tenner for 150g sounds good, will keep an eye out!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Theres some codes for crankhouse and craft house for discount

Brewathome

10% and 20% respectively


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

winterlight said:


> A tenner for 150g sounds good, will keep an eye out!


 You wedged, I think that's a raw deal🤔😂


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've had a fair few Gesha lots this year so far and a lot of quite rare stuff that (to me) falls in the same level of rare/super high end.

Assembly - Panama Monteverde yellow natty Geisha. Very traditional gesha taste, subtle

AY - Yemen natty Udaini. Interesting and very rare varietal. Gesha taste on the base, but very ripe cherry and ultra sweet.

Brew Coffee Plus - colombia pink bourbon washed. unbelievablly clean and sweet. Kiwis and rosewater.

Curve - Colombia El Paraiso Experimental Castillo. Unbelievably out there. Tasted like balsamic strawberries and lime cordial. (top 3 this year for me and was highest scoring UKBrC in open service) I think it's starting to make it's way onto some other roasters offer lists now.

Crankhouse - I think it was a Panama geisha i had from them. Not sure. Might have been a pacamara, but that's basically the same thing.

Kiss the Hippo - Panama Shattah Geisha - very traditional in its gesha-ness and I can see why it was Pauls choice for UKBC.

Origin - Hartmann. Yawn

Origin - Colombia, palma Y el Tucan - actually an interesting coffee from Origin! Suggary and strawberry heavy.

Goldbox - Bolivia semi anaerobic. Really tasty and unusual. Currently drinking! Gingery and floral for days. (they also do 50g samples for about £4 of this)

I'm sure there's quite a few more I've had tis year so far but these are the ones that I can remember right now.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Joe shorrock said:


> Question for everyone posted on this thread, do you buy coffee based on tasting notes or country based ie Ethiopian? Or both?


 Bit of both for me Joe. I always lean towards African and/or natural beans. I like the funk of a natural &, personally, find African beans more diverse than S.American. I don't even look at Brazilian beans as the tasting notes always seem to be the same; caramel, chocolate etc. I'm probably missing out on some absolute belters of course!


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Scotford said:


> I've had a fair few Gesha lots this year so far and a lot of quite rare stuff that (to me) falls in the same level of rare/super high end.
> 
> Assembly - Panama Monteverde yellow natty Geisha. Very traditional gesha taste, subtle
> 
> ...


 Bloody he'll that's some tasting fair play! How was the assembly? Wanted to try them for years


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Scotford said:


> Goldbox


 They're a new one for me. Worth a go?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Scotford said:


> I've had a fair few Gesha lots this year so far and a lot of quite rare stuff that (to me) falls in the same level of rare/super high end.
> 
> Assembly - Panama Monteverde yellow natty Geisha. Very traditional gesha taste, subtle
> 
> ...


 How woudl you describe Geishaness to the uneducated


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Joe shorrock said:


> Bloody he'll that's some tasting fair play! How was the assembly? Wanted to try them for years


 Assembly do good things. They have a really good roasting ethos, but sometimes I have found that they go slightly too light to accentuate florals.



catpuccino said:


> They're a new one for me. Worth a go?


 So far, they have knocked it out the park for me. There's input from Brewers Cup / Barista Comp / Cup tasters champs there so they have a good background



Mrboots2u said:


> How woudl you describe Geishaness to the uneducated


 It's more often than not sweet, aromatic and clean tasting. Usually there's jasmine / honeysuckle / blossoms on the florals and lots of honeys in the sweetness. It just tastes ... well, expensive.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Scotford said:


> Assembly do good things. They have a really good roasting ethos, but sometimes I have found that they go slightly too light to accentuate florals.
> 
> So far, they have knocked it out the park for me. There's input from Brewers Cup / Barista Comp / Cup tasters champs there so they have a good background
> 
> It's more often than not sweet, aromatic and clean tasting. Usually there's jasmine / honeysuckle / blossoms on the florals and lots of honeys in the sweetness. It just tastes ... well, expensive.


 What's what's your favourite type of coffee beans


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Crikey Goldbox' website has some wanky arrogant bs on it! I guess if the coffee is good who cares but it doesn't encourage me....


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Joe shorrock said:


> What's what's your favourite type of coffee beans


 Sl-34 varietal, usually from Kirinyaga or Nyeri regions in Kenya.



grumble said:


> Crikey Goldbox' website has some wanky arrogant bs on it! I guess if the coffee is good who cares but it doesn't encourage me....


 How so?


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

'But until you've tasted Gold Box, we would argue that you've never really drunk specialty coffee before.'

'With some of the most refined palates in the coffee industry, each one of our rare and distinctive roasts is a masterpiece.'

Masterpiece isn't a word for you to use about your own work IMO.

Also the fact they have a branch in Dubai! 🤔


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

grumble said:


> the fact they have a branch in Dubai! 🤔


 What has having a branch in Dubai got to do with it?

TBF a lot of the blurb on marketing materials that are trying-to-sell-you-their-product is in similar vein.


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Dubai just represents everything that's wrong with the world really. 



> TBF a lot of the blurb on marketing materials that are trying-to-sell-you-their-product is in similar vein.


 This is next level though.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm sure their coffee is great, but I've had bad experience with them, ordered, nothing came for a week, messaged them no replies, finally got an answer said about post being late granted the crisis, 3 weeks later still nothing, asked for tracking, couldn't find my receipt, had to be refunded in end, coffee never arrived despite being dispatched- maybe got lost, but never had apology frustrating tbh


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Joe shorrock said:


> I'm sure their coffee is great, but I've had bad experience with them, ordered, nothing came for a week, messaged them no replies, finally got an answer said about post being late granted the crisis, 3 weeks later still nothing, asked for tracking, couldn't find my receipt, had to be refunded in end, coffee never arrived despite being dispatched- maybe got lost, but never had apology frustrating tbh


Weird, I had not a lot of communication between myself and them. I'd happily rate the service as good and the product as very good, but your experience sounds completely different. Cest la vie


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

grumble said:


> Dubai just represents everything that's wrong with the world really


I like Dubai.


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

I bet you do!


----------



## Aamz23 (Aug 20, 2018)

grumble said:


> Dubai just represents everything that's wrong with the world really.
> 
> This is next level though.


 What does that mean? Whats wrong with Dubai?


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Veering way off topic here, but slave labour, hyper-consumerism, environmental disaster, autocratic rule and subjugation of women aren't really my bag.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

grumble said:


> Veering way off topic here, but slave labour, hyper-consumerism, environmental disaster, autocratic rule and subjugation of women aren't really my bag.


Yeah but enough about the UK, what about Dubai?


----------



## Aamz23 (Aug 20, 2018)

grumble said:


> Veering way off topic here, but slave labour, hyper-consumerism, environmental disaster, autocratic rule and subjugation of women aren't really my bag.


 When was the last time you visited?


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

Scotford said:


> Goldbox - Bolivia semi anaerobic. Really tasty and unusual. Currently drinking! Gingery and floral for days. (they also do 50g samples for about £4 of this)


 I just had some samples of this recently, it is a special coffee. Don't expect a flavour bomb, but subtle refined white florals and the ginger descriptor is definitely apt - I can't remember having a coffee as "gingery" as this one.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Scotford said:


> I've had a fair few Gesha lots this year so far and a lot of quite rare stuff that (to me) falls in the same level of rare/super high end.
> 
> Assembly - Panama Monteverde yellow natty Geisha. Very traditional gesha taste, subtle
> 
> ...


 Hey @Scotford

Can I ask who AY are? I'm sure I'll kick myself but I'm drawing a blank...

Cheers dude


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

Jon_Foster said:


> Hey @Scotford
> 
> Can I ask who AY are? I'm sure I'll kick myself but I'm drawing a blank...
> 
> Cheers dude


 I'm not he - but I think he is referring to Assembly again. AY is the logo they use occassionally. I think that was the limited edition Yemeni they had at the end of last year, it was great! But I'm a huge fan of Assembly and find everything they do great.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Power Freak said:


> I'm not he - but I think he is referring to Assembly again. AY is the logo they use occassionally. I think that was the limited edition Yemeni they had at the end of last year, it was great! But I'm a huge fan of Assembly and find everything they do great.


 Aah nice one, thanks dude 

Was about to say we had an Assembly LSOL recently but I just checked and it was March before last... Lockdown definitely getting to the ol grey matter


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Some people in this thread mentioned beans that could rival the geshas at much more reasonable price points. Can I have some names and ideally roasters too, so I can keep an eye out? Happy with subjective opinions!


----------

